
Wikipedia founder to fight fake news with new Wikitribune site - nafizh
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/25/wikipedia-founder-jimmy-wales-to-fight-fake-news-with-new-wikitribune-site?CMP=edit_2221
======
JdeBP
Covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688)

